# Darrington NFAA Outdoor Nationals



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Am I the only one?


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

I loved this shoot! The only one better to me was Redding. I haven't shot competition for a number of years. I fell from a scaffold and broke both arms 2 days before Redding. I was entered in the money shoot with a former National champion too, tough phone call to make, trust me. After that I found it hard to hold steady for a while and I had already competed for 20 years so motivation was not there. So now I bow hunt, tune bows for friends and newbies and throw in a bit about what I learned here on the board once in a while. Good luck to you DH! I'll never forget finding chantrelle mushrooms on the course during worlds one year. I had brought some elk meat to share with any new found friends from around the world and those mushrooms made it possible to make my specialty, Elk stroganoff with chantrelles in a sour cream sauce over home made noodles(or frozen). I had 5 different nationalities to entertain and they all loved it. The next night we did elk fajitas with margaritas to wash it down. Our camp was the hit of the tournament. Old Vic Mathews was the buddy I stayed with, if you know Vic you know we had a good time. Yup, good times in Darrington, I took 6th in worlds and 4th in the nation that year, good times.


----------



## Hilltoparchery (Apr 12, 2006)

There should be lots of fingers at the nat. And some good ones will be there. Love the course at the club, realy shows off our state. Lets hope for no rain.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Next year :darkbeer:


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Will be in on Tuesday. Looking forwards to it. That you Arlie?


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

I should roll up on the 25th but not a finger shooter


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

5 days of shooting! i'm not familiar with NFAA, is it like IFAA with marked 14x4 or unmarked 3d. how many arrows would you shoot each day? and are there finger shooting and barebow divisions?

next weekend our club is hosting our annual 3d shoot which is part of our (nsw) state series. 5 interesting ranges in our beautiful grounds all ready to go. had about 140 last year. not a lot of finger shooters, a few in the sighted compound fingers, a few in the barebow compound, recurve and logbow divisions. we have a top 5 barebow shootout for those with the highest saturday scores.

50 arrows over 2 days in between keeping a comp running, our guests fed and our campers happy should keep us going. hope you all enjoy your nationals.


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

FSL, yup, that's me! Who am I talking to?


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Ron B over in La Grande..... How ya been? We've missed ya at shoots


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

Hey Ron, how ya doing. Are you still shooting a tab with the loose strap on your wrist. That was an interesting concept and you sure shot it good. I still have an Aspen target bow so I have few excuses for not shooting other than getting motivated. Some day I might surprise you guys and show up ready to compete. Does Vince, JC or any of the other old top dogs still shoot?


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

JC and Vince are competing in the Senior class with NFAA stuff. Still see Farin a fair amount. Bob Cunningham is there as well. 

Just went back to the tab/ w strap after about 4 years. Shot a clicker pretty well for a while but switched back this year after grabbing an Apex. Shooting pretty good right now for no more time than I have. Bought the archery shop here in La Grande about 4 years ago after building my house and am working both as a PT and shop owner. Still managed to squeeze a second in Redding though.

I'll keep looking for ya. Best wishes


----------

